# perifrasi per "anziano"



## pizzi

Mi piacerebbe sapere gli eufemismi e le perifrasi che definiscono a vario titolo una persona su d'età. Io conosco questo che trovo abbastanza ironico... 

_Non è mica dell'erbetta di ieri..._

oltre al grottesco:

_Dietro liceo, davanti museo_ 

piz


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sempre al negativo, io conosco:
- non essere di primo pelo
- non essere un pivello
- non essere uno sbarbatello.


----------



## violadaprile

pizzi said:


> Io conosco questo che trovo abbastanza ironico...
> _Non è mica dell'erbetta di ieri..._


Chiedo scusa, ma questi eufemismi mi sembrano (e di nuovo chiedo perdono) piuttosto volgari, anche peggio che il termine diretto ...
Qualcuno sa cos'è l' "erbetta" ? 

Comunque in altre lingue dicono "grande": _lei è più grande di me_, _tu sei più grande
_
In francese c'è pure lo stesso proverbio, ma detto in modo un po' più carino: "a una certa età, o il didietro o il viso" che in francese fa pure rima 

PS "anziano" è già un eufemismo, per "avanti negli anni" invece di vecchio ...


----------



## Lituano

pizzi said:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere gli eufemismi e le perifrasi che definiscono a vario titolo una persona su d'età. Io conosco questo che trovo abbastanza ironico...
> 
> 
> 
> _Non è mica dell'erbetta di ieri..._
> 
> oltre al grottesco:
> 
> _Dietro liceo, davanti museo_
> 
> piz



Ciao Pizzi!  Dimmi, per cortesia, perché non ti piace la parola "anziano"? È un`espressione normalissima!  Mi pare che suoni meglio che "vecchio". No?  E se non ti piace "anziano (-a)" allora potresti dire "non è nato (-a) mica ieri!"


----------



## Gryphus

«Essere (ormai) di una certa età».


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Chiedo scusa, ma questi eufemismi mi  sembrano (e di nuovo chiedo perdono) piuttosto volgari, anche peggio che  il termine diretto ...
> Qualcuno sa cos'è l' "erbetta" ?



 Non ha significati nascosti, è semplicemente l'erba che cresce in un prato... 




Lituano said:


> Ciao Pizzi!  Dimmi, per cortesia, perché non ti piace la parola "anziano"?



Ciao, Lit . Scusa, ma da dove deduci che non mi piace questa parola? Ho solo chiesto quali modi di dire conoscete; non intendo sostituire i termini correnti. 
_Non è mica nato ieri_ indica un tipo sveglio, navigato; questo indipendentemente dall'età anagrafica


----------



## violadaprile

Sì che li ha .... -.-
almeno a Milano ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao violadaprile,





violadaprile said:


> Sì che li ha .... -.-
> almeno a Milano ...


L'utilità di questo Forum è capire meglio la nostra e le altre lingue. 
Se hai una tua versione da proporre che non è stata ancora scritta, procedi senza indugio.
Grazie.

Laura_
Moderatrice
_


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Sì che li ha .... -.-
> almeno a Milano ...



Mi spiace apprendere che _erbetta_ abbia un doppio senso in alcune parti d'Italia. Ho citato una frase che ho sentito pronunciare senza malizia e sottintesi, e da persone che al solo sospetto di fraintendimento avrebbero certamente taciuto.


----------



## violadaprile

E va bene ... per quanto mi imbarazzi e mi dia alquanto fastidio. 

"Erbetta" a Milano e dintorni (pronuncia: erbèta, con la e molto aperta e una t sola) indica la peluria intima femminile, incluso ciò che sta sotto, e il detto citato è seguito da un risolino diciamo complice. È una versione più volgare di "non essere di primo pelo" che però potrebbe essere inteso anche in senso lato. Quella no.
Compare anche in qualche canzonaccia allusiva. A volte viene anche detta "la ricciolina", con riferimento all'insalata riccia.
(E adesso vado a nascondermi ... comunque è milanese, non italiano  )

PS
Faccio un esempio, tanto per illustrare.
Luogo, una balera periferica che più periferica non si può. Lui, grezzo cafone, si avvicina a lei, tutto tronfio, le dà una gomitata nelle costole e le dice: "Uei! Comm la sta l'erbetta?" Intendendo ovviamente "L'hai usata? Di recente? Sei soddisfatta? Avresti voglia?" Magari ridacchia e le strizza pure l'occhio. Manca solo che allunghi la mano ...
È di una volgarità insultante. Infatti lei, per quanto altrettanto cafona, arrossisce, sorride imbarazzata, fa un cenno generico e si allontana in cerca di un altro. È evidente che i due hanno avuto rapporti in precedenza, altrimenti lui per quanto cafone non si permetterebbe mai.

Naturalmente, erbetta ha anche un significato normale, anche qui da noi, vedi la bellissima canzone di Jannacci "Quella cosa in Lombardia"
Ma nel detto citato non penso che significhi altro che quello che ho detto.


PPS
Piz, tranquilla, è evidente che le persone che dici non conoscevano questo uso della parola, peraltro riservato non solo a una zona geografica ma anche a una categoria sociale molto bassa.  Per quanto poi le cose escano dai trivi e finiscano nei cabaret 

_"Non sempre il tempo la beltà cancella
o la sfioran le lacrime e gli affanni
mia madre ha sessant'anni
e più la guardo e più mi sembra bella."_
...Questa mi sembra una perifrasi bellissima.

O per rispondere con Rita Levi Montalcini che compiva 100 anni: "A me che importa, il corpo faccia quello che vuole, IO sono la mente!"


----------



## pizzi

Viola e Cosimo, sono abbastanza perplessa sul fatto che *anziano* (aggettivo e sostantivo) possa essere una _perifrasi_ di vecchio, visto che è un lemma unico e non un concetto articolato . Mi chiedo allora se anche *giovane* sia un termine sostitutivo di qualcosa...

Sul  disdicevole vocabolo: ho vissuto ignara sei anni della mia vita adulta a Milano; i meneghini che da quasi un trentennio vedo arrivare in Emilia chiedono a gran voce e in maniera del tutto disinbita il piatto locale, i tortelli d'erbetta .


----------



## violadaprile

Chiedo scusa. Non è una perifrasi, è un eufemismo.
Anziano sta per "avanti con gli anni", cioè nato "anzi". _[...]_
Quella da evitare sarebbe la parola "vecchio", ma come detto per le parole tabù, forse anche "anziano" si sta consumando.

PS i meneghini chiedono i "tortelli di erbett*e*" ottima verdura che compare anche sui mercati rionali milanesi. Le erbette, plurale, sono le biete. Ma nessuno va a comprare un chilo di erbette pensando a qualcos'altro.
Poi vedi tu.


----------



## pizzi

Viola, non riesco a capire se *anziano* faccia parte delle parole tabù, come hai già detto per *vecchio*. L'età avanzante è un dato auspicabile (o vogliamo gassificare tutti prima dei 50?), e a me sembra che la ricerca di una presunta politezza dei termini celi una volontà di cancellazione di uno stato di fatto _disdicevole_: e questo non solo nei confronti della_ terza età, _ma anche per professioni, etnie e handicap. 

Se domani vengo investita da un'auto, dopodomani il giornale locale pubblicherà l'articolo: _Anziana travolta sulle strisce_. L'ultimo dei miei pensieri sarà per il temine usato !

Trovo che la mancanza di rispetto stia piuttosto in termini tipo _Nonno_ e _Nonna_ e nel _tu_  che spesso gli infermieri usano, con intenti magari affettuosi, nei  confronti dei degenti anziani, che rimangono comunque persone, con una  loro dignità di individui.

Vorrei chiudere defintivamente la storia dei tortelli con i 5.010 risultati in rete per la desinenza in *-a* del piatto tipico locale, cosa incontestabile qui a Parma. Altrove dite e mangiate quel che vi pare .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Piz.

L'espressione "_Dietro liceo, davanti museo" _l'ho imparata poco tempo fa quando da un amico che descriveva una signora non più giovane che ha mantenuto - o s'è fatta ricostruire - un corpo da adolescente ma ha avuto il viso sfigurato dagli interventi di chirurgia plastica. Quanto alle possibili opzioni per "anziano", pensavo a:

1. è (piuttosto) attempato/attempatello
2. è avanti cogli anni
3. è "diversamente giovane" 
4. è sul maturo spinto

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, GS .

Un altro modo poco gentile, in presenza di evidente falsificazione dei dati anagrafici, è: _XXX anni per gamba_.

_Vecchio come il cucco._

_E' dei tempi di Marco Caco.
_
E anche: _bevù dai cucchi_, in caso di estrema asciuttezza fisica.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz!  

Oltre si suggerimenti di Laura (ciao, Laura! ), mi è venuto in mente un sinonimo antonomastico che, usato in modo bonario, può riferirsi sia all'età di una persona che alle sue idee un po' antiquate   ... "Matusalemme"


----------



## pizzi

Ciao Anja , è vero! Anche il datatissimo _matusa_ degli anni '60!  Tra le prime parole dell'allora nascente linguaggio giovanile...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Il "matusa", verissimo, Piz!  ... che bel vocabolo!  
Oggi si sente dire "sei antico" o "sei giurassico"  ...


----------



## ☺

Anja.Ann said:


> "sei giurassico"  ...


O per rimanere in tema "sei un fossile!" o "sei una (vecchia) cariatide!"


----------



## pizzi

Gia! Chissà perché si dice _cariatide_ e non anche _telamone_, giusto per un'equa differenza di genere , anche se _cariatide_ si usa per i due sessi. E dire che le Cariatidi sono avvenenti fanciulle in fiore!

_Carampana_: anche qui non c'è equivalente maschile, a meno di non inventare un _cadario_... 

E poi _geronte_, senza distinzioni.


----------



## violadaprile

> Viola, non riesco a capire se *anziano faccia parte delle parole tabù, come hai già detto per vecchio.*


Io non dico che sia tabù, né l'uno né l'altro. Vecchio è sicuramente un termine considerato poco gentile soprattutto se rivolto a una persona presente.
Anziano secondo me ancora no. Ma il problema l'hai sollevato tu.

È pur vero che, se 'vecchio' non è gentile, è perché vi si annette una connotazione negativa, sia pure blanda. Questa connotazione finirà per passare, prima o poi, anche ai termini sostitutivi, come tu stessa dici:


> e a me sembra che la ricerca di una presunta politezza dei termini celi una volontà di cancellazione di uno stato di fatto _disdicevole: e questo non solo nei confronti della terza età, ma anche per professioni, etnie e handicap._


Per tutte queste situazioni stiamo passando di eufemismo in eufemismo, senza che nessuno possa farci niente perché i vissuti psicologici sono quello che sono al di là di ogni ragionamento.

Non dimentichiamoci che, di fianco a "matusa" possiamo tranquillamente mettere "rimba" e "rinco", che rendono immediatamente chiaro il concetto.

Per quanto riguarda il "tu" sono assolutamente d'accordo con te e a me dà un fastidio insopportabile.


----------



## Gryphus

Ciò che è curioso è che stiamo raccogliendo un sacco di termini molto interessanti, molti dei quali però non sono affatto "eufemismi" come richiesto da Pizzi (o almeno un termine come _matusa_, per quanto sinceramente simpatico, non mi sembra affatto esserlo).  D'altra parte, perifrasi ed eufemismi sono volti principalmente, oltre che ad una mostra di educazione, al rispetto di un certo qual sentimento di «politically correct», un po' come la dicitura _operatori ecologici_ per designare coloro che, nel linguaggio parlato e senza alcun intento denigratorio, sono sempre stati chiamati «spazzini».
Se poi il discorso ha anche un intento morale e verte sulla mancanza di rispetto a cui le persone anziane spesso sono soggette, non posso che accodarmi concorde.


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Quella da evitare sarebbe la parola  "vecchio", ma come detto per le parole tabù, forse anche "anziano" si  sta consumando.






violadaprile said:


> Io non dico che sia tabù, né l'uno né l'altro. Vecchio è sicuramente un termine considerato poco gentile soprattutto se rivolto a una persona presente. Anziano secondo me ancora no. Ma il problema l'hai sollevato tu.



Scusa, forse ho fatto nessi inesistenti tra quello che tu hai scritto e quel che ho creduto di capire. Nel primo caso tu parlavi allora in senso generale, e non esprimevi una tua opinione personale? E cosa intendi con _ma come detto per le parole tabù, forse anche "anziano" si  sta consumando_? Non comprendo in cosa consista il consumarsi di un nome .

Non intendevo sollevare problemi ; uso anziano e vecchio quando ritengo sia giusto, col tatto richiesto.

_Rimba_ e _rinco_ sono chiarissimi, ma anche anagraficamente trasversali .

Gry  ciao, mi sembra che la maggior parte dei termini non sia molto gentile, ma piuttosto caricaturale e grottesco; è una constatazione un po' amara , che ci potrebbe far riflettere... Sui valori umani penso si sia tutti d'accordo, a meno di non essere cinici dichiarati.


----------



## violadaprile

Sulle parole tabù, vedi:
Nora Galli de' Paratesi, 
“LE BRUTTE PAROLE - Semantica dell'eufemismo”
Sottotitolo in copertina “Uno studio sulla "censura" del linguaggio. L'interdizione verbale operata dall'inconscio, dal pregiudizio, dal pudore e dalla convenienza. Le parole "proibite" nell'italiano, nei dialetti, nei gerghi.”
Edizioni Mondadori, 1969



PS anch'io uso anziano e vecchio quando mi pare giusto.
Peraltro anche a me sembra che sinora di tutto si tratti tranne che di eufemismi .. possiamo dire 'cacofemismi'?


----------



## francisgranada

Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto psicologico, ovviamente, non si tratta d'un fenomeno specificamente italiano. Per curiosità, nella mia lingua madre, per evitare le parole corrispondenti a _vecchio_, si usano generalmente due termini, la prima è un aggettivo dal sostantivo "tempo" e la seconda da "età", ed il loro significato oggi corrisponde a quello di _anziano_. 

Insomma, quello che voglio dire è che dal momento da quando un termine viene usato esclusivamente per indicare una "persona vecchia" (e non p.e. una persona che ha una _qualsiasi età_), non può essere più considerato un eufemismo, nonostante la sua etimologia (anche se l'intenzione originale poteva essere quella). Può essere però meno generale, più specifico, più rispettoso o gentile ed anche stilisticamente più adeguato e quindi anche più "elegante". 


> ... _forse anche "anziano" si  sta consumando ..._


Forse l'intenzione era di dire che dopo un certo tempo anche la parola "anziano" diventerà talmente "tecnica" che bisongerà trovare un'altra parola più "gentile" o un altro "quasi-eufemismo" ... No?


----------



## violadaprile

No. Non tecnica ma sgarbata.
Era per dire che, come oggi appare poco carino dire di uno "È vecchio!", e quindi si dice 'anziano', così forse tra non molto anche anziano sembrerà poco gentile.
La parola si sarà logorata diventando a sua volta tabù o semitabù. E verrà sostituita da qualche altra con un minore impatto psicologico.
I termini si logorano con l'uso.

Tanto per fare un esempio, senza andare troppo nel (attuale) volgare, prendiamo la parola "vacca".
Il termine ha sostituito, o sta sostituendo, una precedente versione che implicava la femmina del maiale, che in latino era nominata tranquillamente.
Io stessa, come molti, non la dico più e automaticamente sostituisco con "mucca". Ovviamente ogni lingua ha i propri tabù. E francesi e spagnoli ci guardano straniti perché per loro "vacca" è normalissimo, non ha alcuna connotazione. Esattamente come noi diciamo pecora.

Le parole con una connotazione volgare o sgarbata vengono a poco a poco sostituite dai relativi eufemismi. Ma dato che la correlazione sta nella mente, anche il termine seguente farà la stessa fine, prima o poi.

Quindi ora 'anziano' e non più vecchio.
Saremo anziani con grande dignità


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Viola, secondo me, stiamo parlando sulla stessa cosa. La differenza è che tu sottolinei l'aspetto cosiddetto negativo della parola "vecchio", invece io quello "indifferente". Comunque, volevo piuttosto reagire alla domanda di Pizzi "Non comprendo in cosa consista il consumarsi di un nome" e non tanto analizzare il merito di quello che avevi detto.


----------



## violadaprile

Francis, il tuo intervento mi ha riportato alla mente la parola "attempato".
Una persona può essere attempata senza essere ancora veramente anziana e meno che mai vecchia ...
Che ne dici Piz?


A volte si dice "non più giovane", soprattutto di una donna, ma la formula preferibile (soprattutto da lei) è:
"Lei è bellissima, ringiovanisce ogni giorno...!" Se poi si riesce a dire anche con sincero stupore il gioco è fatto!


----------



## Youngfun

Oppure una donna con cui non si incontra da molti anni, si dice: "Non sei cambiata per nulla! Sei rimasta ragazza!"
È il complimento che fanno piú spesso i compaesani a mia madre, e spesso l'ultima volta che si erano visti era più di 20 anni fa.

Invece l'uomo non ha bisogno di eufemismi: "Più invecchia più acquisisce fascino".
Al contrario della donna, che invecchiando comincerà ad avere le rughe, la pelle floscia, i seni cadenti e si metterà a rimembrar la giovin beltà. 

(viola, ti do il permesso d'insultarmi via PM )


----------



## pizzi

Cosimo, temo che i modi di dire siano spesso luoghi comuni, e non so se sia _nato prima l'uovo o la gallina_...

Sottoscrivo in pieno quel che dici su anziano, vecchio e bara: hai espresso in maniera esemplare esattamente quel che penso.

Ho la sensazione che la mia domanda, nata come pura curiosità su modi di dire, e quindi anche di camuffare o irridere la vecchiaia, abbia urtato qualche sensibilità, come se il parlarne equivalesse comunque ad un dileggio. Evidentemente vi sono temi in cui l'analisi degli aspetti linguistici (quelli d'uso popolare, in questo caso), richiede premesse e rassicurazioni frequenti, dato che gli aspetti emotivi innervano, e in alcuni casi sviano, la possibilità di un discorso piano e lineare.

Le ultime frasi di viola e Young si collegano al tremendo _giovanile_, di cui si è già trattato altrove, mentre trovo bellissimo il modo di dire cinese .

Poi non mettiamo limiti anagrafici: anche il _bamboccione_ di Padoa Schioppa porebbe essere inteso come epiteto di una fase senile dell'adolescenza...


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*

Salve amici foreri,

Chi non è interessato a trovare alternative linguistiche all'aggettivo _anziano_, non è costretto ad intervenire.
Gli altri possono farlo tranquillamente, assicurandosi prima di avere un contributo da offrire alla discussione linguistica.

Sentiti ringraziamenti. 

Laura
_moderatrice_


----------



## Youngfun

Che ne dite di "saggio"? 
Anche se non è proprio una perifrasi.


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 3. è "diversamente giovane"



La sto sentendo sempre di più, usata da persone sui 50-60 con riferimento a se stessi...

(la 4. la trovo molto divertente! )


----------



## Nunou

Tornando alle perifrasi, a me viene in mente

"non è certo nato ieri...." ma questa forse da più il senso di maturità/furbizia e/o esperienza acquisita con gli anni.

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Nunou

Girovagando fra i vari sinonimi/definizioni di vecchio/anziano ne ho trovato alcuni che mi pare non abbiamo ancora menzionato.

Alcuni simpatici altri un po' meno meno, ve li elenco: canuto,  decrepito, matusa/matusalemme, navigato, patriarca, senile, stagionato, venerabile, venerando e vegliardo.

Con altra sfumatura di significato figurano anche primogenito, maggiore, grande ecc. ecc.


----------

